

Free access to the AI Journal - fawxtin
http://www.ida.liu.se/ext/aijd/

======
pchristensen
I signed up, it's pretty cool. There are about 4-5 articles per issue. I'm
still looking for one with a title I can parse, but this looks like a great
resource. I've already marked down Pasadena in July '09 for the AI conference!

~~~
kaens
It's too bad issues 1-71 aren't available. I was really interested in
comparing the content from the earliest ones with the latest ones.

~~~
bgutierrez
Agreed. I had some hope that earlier issues could give me some perspective on
the progress of AI research.

------
TFrancis
I do believe that this is a move in the right direction but, why require
registration at all?

~~~
deepster
Maybe it's an attempt to limit 'I can has lolcats'

------
DTrejo
Does anyone know about any other scientific journals with free access?

~~~
coffeeaddicted
lots: <http://www.doaj.org/>

------
schtog
cool i signed up how do i get the material, emailed to me?

------
presty
this is awesome :D

------
mattmaroon
Wow is that site ugly. Hopefully in return for free access to the content,
someone gives them free access to a graphic designer.

